

Ask HN: It's just me or Facebook disabled mouse right click? - mariocarvalho


======
leepowers
Right click works for me on OSX 10.9.4 FF32.0.2

~~~
mariocarvalho
thanks. Right click work here on HN and all other pages. But not on Facebook!
Weird

~~~
hashtag
Works fine for me

